# Hammocks, Linners, Cubes.. etc.



## LittleShelby (Jan 4, 2010)

I was wondering from whom I can get hammocks from?
I saw from another thread on here that one of the members got their hammocks from andieshammocks.webs.com/. I thought there must be other people who make these kinds of things too. I thought I might shop around and find someone with the perfect pattern for my girls. 
Please let me know if anyone gets their hammocks and other cage accessories from anywhere else.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

I shop around on the goosemoose ratsrule swap meet


----------



## LittleShelby (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you! I do have one that I got from a store, but they generally chew those ones up, so I'd like to find something that won't get chewed to shreds.


----------



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

Well.. -shameless self-promotion- I happen to make hammies, but also, you should definitely check out Rat Shack Forum's classifieds section, there's a million and one hammie makers.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

ZoeHale said:


> Well.. -shameless self-promotion-


Ahaha...ditto.... I also make hammocks, and cubes, and such.... I'm making a set for someone on tis frum right now, and wouldn't mind making more. It's realy fun. Give me a shout if you are interested


----------



## LittleShelby (Jan 4, 2010)

Do either of you have websites?


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

If you go to my profile, it is listed there.


----------



## LittleShelby (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you very much LauraNat! I'll just hop on over,


----------



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

Mine is http://animalhammies.webs.com


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

no problem!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I also make hammocks/cubes/etc. but I only ship them to north america


----------



## LittleShelby (Jan 4, 2010)

I think Michigan is in North America.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

wasn't aware you lived there.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

LittleShelby said:


> Thank you! I do have one that I got from a store, but they generally chew those ones up, so I'd like to find something that won't get chewed to shreds.



In a way if your little guys chew up i think almost anyone hammocks will get chewed up hehe most of us use cotton/flece/flannel stuff so they will get chewed up no matter 



> Well.. -shameless self-promotion- I happen to make hammies, but also, you should definitely check out Rat Shack Forum's classifieds section, there's a million and one hammie makers.


Ditto to that also rat shack has many lovely hammock makers and alot of them make to raise money for rescues witch is a big plus!


Good luck finding your colors


----------



## LittleShelby (Jan 4, 2010)

lilangel said:


> LittleShelby said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! I do have one that I got from a store, but they generally chew those ones up, so I'd like to find something that won't get chewed to shreds.
> ...


They only chew the ones that don't have some sort of fleece-y material. Super Pet makes a bunch of stuff like that, but they are mostly just sheet material. My girls happen to love sheet material.


----------



## Lauren_22 (Mar 10, 2009)

I guess I'll self promote as well lol

www.laurenscritterloft.webs.com


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Lauren_22 said:


> I guess I'll self promote as well lol
> 
> www.laurenscritterloft.webs.com


Very nice stuff! Also great that you help out other rescues also *thumbs up*


----------



## ndmpatriot (Apr 28, 2010)

I want to get my boys a Hammie - thanks for all the links. I want to get a corner one - would you recommend the flat one or the pocket one?


----------



## LittleShelby (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm glad I posted this thread then! I like that it helps everyone. I'm going to be ordering my cage soon, which means I'll be ordering my cozies soon!


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

Lauren_22 said:


> I guess I'll self promote as well lol
> 
> www.laurenscritterloft.webs.com


Great stuff! I'm thinking of buying a cube hammock soon! May I ask how much time will it take for making it and shipping it to Greece?


----------



## ndmpatriot (Apr 28, 2010)

I ordered a corner hammock on Wednesday - waiting to hear back from Lauren.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

I make my own ;] Super easy to make, and they last longer than ones from the store. 

And, it's a lot cheaper than $17.


----------

